# The Missing Sync for PalmOs v 4 !...



## JCR (30 Juillet 2004)

Tout est dans le titre...
Quelqu'un a t'il testé cette nouvelle monture ? (en version4)

Sur le papier c'est séduisant : http://www.markspace.com/missingsync_palmos.html

A vos commentaires, Mesdames, Messieurs...


----------



## Tiberius (31 Juillet 2004)

JCR a dit:
			
		

> Tout est dans le titre...
> Quelqu'un a t'il testé cette nouvelle monture ? (en version4)
> 
> Sur le papier c'est séduisant : http://www.markspace.com/missingsync_palmos.html
> ...



Je n'ai pas encore essayé, mas ça ne devrait pas tarder.

A noter qu'ils ont eu un soucis avec l'enregistrement de l'application. Si ça vous arrive, voici la procédure à suivre :



> Update on Registration Problems
> 
> You may have encountered a few problems trying to register the Missing Sync. We apologize for the inconvenience, but have resolved the problems and offer the following steps.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiberius (1 Août 2004)

Ayé, je me suis lancé....
Bon, ben une fois les conduites PalmDesktop retirées (elles empêchaient iSync de faire son boulot), ça marche !
Il y a même un p'tit module de synchro d'horloge ;-)
Par contre l'appli pour les les mémos, ben, ne lis pas les mémos...


----------



## JCR (2 Août 2004)

Je me suis lancé également.
Première bonne surprise : l'application est localisée en français.
Ensuite seconde bonne surprise : l'application marche très bien du premier coup.
J'ai fais ensuite, en sorte, que tout se synchronise (.Mac, iPod, T630 et Palm T) à partir d'iSync.
Tout est OK.

J'allais oublié : pour ceux qui ont une licence pour la version 2, la MAJ ne coûte que 19,95 $.


----------



## Tiberius (2 Août 2004)

MémoPad ne m'affiche rien, j'ai loupé quelque chose ?

Sinon SplashID synchronise très bien, cool


----------



## havigdort2 (4 Août 2004)

La synchro en bluetooth ne fonctionne pas (alors qu'elle marche très bien avec la version standard de hot synch manager)

 La syncho en wifi avec Entourage ne fonctionne pas non plus : la synchro des données se fait effectivement mais le processus de synchronisation ne s'arrête jamais : il faut forcer l'application à quitter et faire un soft reset du PDA pour arrêter le truc.

 J'attends des nouvelles du support de markspace à ce sujet.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

Salut à tous, n'etant pas trop encore dans le jus avec cette mise à jour de markspace, elle est censé remplacer Palm Desktop, le Probleme est que depuis son installation, j'ai un probleme de Sync

L'apli Sync quitte inopiunément en plein milieux de la syncro (message : ERREUR de Synchr. Le gestionnaire de conduites s'est fermé inopinément. Veuillez réessayer de synchroniser ) et le PDA sony Clié TH55 s'arrete sur "Synchronisation MBInProfile" pendant 1 minutes.

Savez vous à quoi correspond " "Synchronisation MBInProfile"" ????


----------



## golf (18 Août 2004)

Es tu allé voir la base de connaissance Markspace sur le sujet ? 
Eventuellement y laisser ta question ?
C'est nouveau pour tout le monde


----------



## golf (18 Août 2004)

Lire çà, Clié et Panther 3.5 !...


----------



## Phuture (18 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Lire çà, Clié et Panther 3.5 !...


Merci Golf, c'est exactement le problème que j'ai depuis quelques jours. Mais comme il s'agit d'une fonction que je n'utilise que très rarement, je n'avais pas fait le lien avec la mise à jour en 10.3.5.... (symptome : Kernel panic sur le mac lorsque je lance Data Import sur le Clié)

Cependant, le problème de Airtunes semble être différent.

En ce qui me concerne, j'utilise un Alubook sous mac os 10.3.5 avec Missing Sync 4.0 et un TH55.

Aucun problème à signaler si ce n'est celui que je viens d'évoquer.


----------



## ChrisKB (7 Septembre 2004)

Sur le point de cliquer sur buy it, je suis pris d'un doute: The Missing Sync synchronise-t-il correctement les categories Palm avec les calendriers dans ical, les listes dans address book.... ? Si qqun a testé ce serait top...


----------



## Caza (9 Septembre 2004)

ChrisKB a dit:
			
		

> Sur le point de cliquer sur buy it, je suis pris d'un doute: The Missing Sync synchronise-t-il correctement les categories Palm avec les calendriers dans ical, les listes dans address book.... ? Si qqun a testé ce serait top...


Pas de problème en ce qui me concerne   
Config : ibook G4 + Clié NX 73 + missingSync V4


----------



## olidev (12 Septembre 2004)

A propose de MissingSync, voici Une petite interview du PDG de MarkSpace par MacBooster lors de l'AppleExpo


----------



## MOLGAT (21 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour, 

ma config : PB G4 1 Ghz, 768 Mà RAM 60 Go, OSX 10.3.5, Isync 1.5, iCal 1.5, Missing sync 4 (pour Sony Clié NX 73), Dongle BT Mitsumi.

Voila, je cherche désespérement à faire mes synchro entre Mac (iCal, mail et Contact) et mon Sony Clié. Ca ne marche pas car le clié me dit que le port série (BT) est occupé par une autre appli. Le support technique de MisssingSync (www.markspace.com) m'a dit de faire la procédure suivante : "On your Mac go to Hard Drive > Applications > Utilities. Locate the Bluetooth Serial Utility and open it. If there is a port inside labeled Bluetooth-PDA-Sync delete it, restart the Mac and then try Bluetooth syncing again."


Or, le Mac me dit " LE PORT EST ACTUELLEMENT EN SERVICE. Vous essayez de supprimer un port en cours d?utilisation. Quittez l?application utilisant le port et réessayez." J'ai donc oté le dongle USB mais là, le Mac me demande de le remettre. J'ai déactivé isync et les autre applis ayant besoin de BT (y compris l'affichage dans le menu Apple).

Que faire ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Tiberius (21 Septembre 2004)

Peut-être essayer de désactiver Bluetooth ? Ou enlever le dongle BT et redémarrer le Mac sans ?


----------



## naas (21 Septembre 2004)

et si tu ouvres le moniteur d'activité, qu'as tu ?


----------



## MOLGAT (21 Septembre 2004)

MissingSync Monitor
Palm desktop Background

Rien qui a trait à Bluetooth (bien que le dongle usb soit inséré).


----------



## Caza (24 Septembre 2004)

*Upgrade de MissingSync*

Version 4.0.1 dispo chez Mark/Space : 
http://www.markspace.com/downloads.html
11,5 Mo à télécharger

_Source : http://www.palmattitude.org_


----------



## MOLGAT (25 Septembre 2004)

Merci pour l'info.

J(ai finalement réuissi à faire fonctionner la hotsync en BT avec MissingSync. Je ne sais pas comment ??? A faire d'entêtement surement.

Par contre, Sais-tu si la version 4.0.1. répare le crash system quand on veut monter la MemeoryStcik du Clié sur le MAC ? (Missing 4.0 et OSX 10.3.5. ne sont pas copain et créent un kernel panic quand on veut monter les cartes). ?


----------



## Caza (25 Septembre 2004)

Oui : issue 1951

http://www.markspace.com/releasenotes_ms_palmos4.html


----------



## Thief (25 Septembre 2004)

- Je viens d'acheter un Clié PEG-TJ27.
- J'achete et télécharge Missing Sync 4.0.1
- Je branche le clié en USB
- Missing sync s'installe sur le Clié
- J'installe le conduit iSync et je l'active.
- Jouvre iSync qui vois magnifiquement mon Clié

C'est apres que cela se gâte : J'essaye de cliquer sur le bouton Synchroniser d'iSync : il me dit que HotSync exécute déjà un transfert.

Je lis le mode d'emploi et il est dit : cliquez sur l'icone Hotsync du Clié, puis sur le bouton de la base (je n'ai pas de base).

Mais quand je clique sur le bouton du clié, il ne se passe rien, il attend....

J'ai lu que l'un des posts diasit qu'il lui avait fallut retirer le conduit Palm. Moi dans Missing Sync je n'ai que trois conduits : Installation, iSync conduit et Sauvegarde.

Quelqu'un peu m'aider, ca fait 2 heures que je cherche dans les modes d'emploi et sur le web sans résultats....


----------



## Caza (25 Septembre 2004)

Après l'installation du patch 4.01, j'ai effectué un redémarrage de min iBook et tout est en ordre.
La fonction Data Import fonctionne de nouveau et la synchronisation s'effectue sans pb.


----------



## Thief (25 Septembre 2004)

J'ai déjà essayé et ca n'a pas marché
:-(


----------



## Caza (25 Septembre 2004)

1/ Est-ce que tu as installé iSync Palm Conduit 1.2 (http://www.apple.com/fr/isync/isyncworks.html) avec MissingSync et iSync 1.5 ?

2/ Est-ce que tu avais installé PalmDesktop auparavant ?
Car MissingSync et Hotsync Manager (inclus dans PalmDesktop) ne font pas bon ménage ...


----------



## Thief (25 Septembre 2004)

Oui j'ai bien tout installé ce qu'il faut !

et non je n'ai pas installé palm desktop


----------



## PMG3Alain (27 Septembre 2004)

Tiberius a dit:
			
		

> Ayé, je me suis lancé....
> Bon, ben une fois les conduites PalmDesktop retirées (elles empêchaient iSync de faire son boulot), ça marche !
> Il y a même un p'tit module de synchro d'horloge ;-)
> Par contre l'appli pour les les mémos, ben, ne lis pas les mémos...



Bonjour,
y a t-il du nouveau pour la synchro des mémos ? 
Quel est le truc s'il y en a un ?
Merci d'avance pour la réponse,
Pmg3Alain


----------



## golf (28 Septembre 2004)

Pourquoi n'utiliserais tu pas le MemoPad de Missing Sync en lieu et place de celui d'Os X !...


----------



## Tiberius (28 Septembre 2004)

Pour les mémos je ne sais as trop... Ca ne fonctionnait pas avec la 4.00, mais avec la 4.01 j'ai enfin mes mémos dans MemoPad. Il m'a juste signalé la première fois que j'avais deux conduits qui faisaient la même chose, j'ai juste sélectionné le conduit MemoPad.


----------



## Caza (28 Septembre 2004)

Thief a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai bien tout installé ce qu'il faut !
> 
> et non je n'ai pas installé palm desktop


Je suis en panne d'explications ....  

Toutes tes conduites sont activées dans MissingSync ?


----------



## Thief (28 Septembre 2004)

Oui les conduits sont bien activés.

Voici ce que j'ai fait depuis :
Réinstallation complete d'iSync
Désinstallation puis installation de Missig Sync 4.0.1
Réinstallation du conduit iSync 1.2

Résultat : ca ne marche toujours pas

quand je lance la synchr depuis le clié en ayant isync au premier plan, Missing Sync demarre effectue la synchro. Pendant celle-ci, conduit iSync s'affiche rapidement dans les taches effectuées mais rien ne se transfert.....

Je ne vois vraiment pas ce qui cloche :-(


----------



## golf (29 Septembre 2004)

Après un joyeux échange avec ms, j'ai enfin LA réponse 

En fait la conduite est fourni sur le CD d'Office 2004 et elle se trouve de facto sur le DD après install à cet emplacement Office/Outils supplémentaires/Programme d'installation de Handheld Sync

Cette nouvelle install met en place la nouvelle conduite [Handheld Sync] adaptée 

Je l'ai installé et tout va très bien pour PalmOs 
En ce qui me concerne syncho avec un Clié via "The Missing Sync for PalmOs v 4"...


----------



## Bouphi (13 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour, savez-vous si il existe une version demo de The Missing Synch ?


----------



## MOLGAT (14 Octobre 2004)

Thief a dit:
			
		

> Oui les conduits sont bien activés.
> 
> Voici ce que j'ai fait depuis :
> Réinstallation complete d'iSync
> ...



Tout comme toi, impossible de faire marcher isync conduit avec missing sync 4 ou 4.1. J'ai donc tout désinstallé puis réinstallé iSync (1.5) + Palmdesktop 4.1 + isync_palm conduit (1.2) puis MS for Palm (v3) = OK tout va bien.  J'installe alors la version 4 puis 4.1 et alors làa, plus de isync avec Calendrier et Contact en dépit des paramétrages. Pourtant, la synchro s'effectue avec Entourage mais je refuse d'utiliser Microsoft .

????????? :mouais:


----------



## Tiberius (14 Octobre 2004)

MOLGAT a dit:
			
		

> Tout comme toi, impossible de faire marcher isync conduit avec missing sync 4 ou 4.1. J'ai donc tout désinstallé puis réinstallé iSync (1.5) + Palmdesktop 4.1 + isync_palm conduit (1.2) puis MS for Palm (v3) = OK tout va bien.  J'installe alors la version 4 puis 4.1 et alors làa, plus de isync avec Calendrier et Contact en dépit des paramétrages. Pourtant, la synchro s'effectue avec Entourage mais je refuse d'utiliser Microsoft .
> 
> ????????? :mouais:




Dans les préférences, cochez "Afficher plus de détail dans le journal", lancer la synchro puis Pomme-L pour afficher le journal. Vous trouverez sûrement des précisions concernant le problème iSync.... (que vous n'avez pas oublié d'activé, n'est-ce pas ?   )


----------



## Tiberius (14 Octobre 2004)

Bouphi a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, savez-vous si il existe une version demo de The Missing Synch ?



Non, pas de démo disponible


----------



## jojomail (22 Octobre 2004)

honnettement je comprends pas les tenants et les aboutissants de ce choix. Que se passe t il si je synchronise avec isync et non pas palmdesktop ? ou l'inverse ? ou bien avec missingsync ? 
Moi qui du pc, je synchroniser avec palm desktop sans me poser de questions ... Alors je suis un peu perdu devant les possibilites ...


----------



## Thief (25 Octobre 2004)

Tiberius a dit:
			
		

> Dans les préférences, cochez "Afficher plus de détail dans le journal", lancer la synchro puis Pomme-L pour afficher le journal. Vous trouverez sûrement des précisions concernant le problème iSync.... (que vous n'avez pas oublié d'activé, n'est-ce pas ?   )



Voici ce qu'indique le journal :

25/10/2004 19:15 iSync Conduit starting
?25/10/2004 19:15 User Clié 27 not configured for any iSync data classes
?OK iSync Conduit


Si cela t'en dit plus qu'à moi ça serait vraiment sympa


----------



## Tiberius (25 Octobre 2004)

Thief a dit:
			
		

> Voici ce qu'indique le journal :
> 
> 25/10/2004 19:15 iSync Conduit starting
> ?25/10/2004 19:15 User Clié 27 not configured for any iSync data classes
> ...


 "Clie 27" c'est le nom de ton utilisateur ??


----------



## Thief (25 Octobre 2004)

après plus d'un mois de recherche infructueuses sur Internet.
Après de multiples essais en tout genre (dont l'installation d'un système X propre sur une partition)

Je viens de trouver la solution......

En fait j'avais nommé mon Clié : "Clié 27" Je viens de modifier son nom en "Clie27" et cela fonctionne !!!!

J'avais déjà essayé le changement de nom mais j'avais du laisser l'accent ou l'espace, je ne sais pas.

en tout cas sans accents et sans espaces cela fonctionne et je peux enfin synchroniser ical et Adress Book avec mon Clié 27


----------



## Tiberius (25 Octobre 2004)

C'est probablement l'accent qui posait problème parce que dans mon cas le nom d'utilisateur contient un espace et ça ne pose pas de problème.


----------



## fwedo (5 Novembre 2004)

salut, je viens d'acheter missing sync et je suis un poil perdu...
j'ai installé MS. mais j'avais le palm desktop d'installé avant. comment faire pour le désinstaller proprement sans se planter et effacer des conduites qui servent actuellement ???
d'avance, merci.

et sinon, est il normal que je ne puisse synchroniser qu'à partir de mon palm et pas à partie d'isync ??
merci

je précise que le reste marche nickel...


----------



## Pierre LAFUSTE (5 Novembre 2004)

Merci, mille merci à Thief d'avoir fait partager son expérience : je viens de trouver son message sur ce forum, et effectivement, après plus d'un mois à chercher pourquoi le carnet d'adresses et le calendrier de mon Mac ne voulait pas se syncroniser avec mon Clié UX50 via Missing Sync et iSync, j'ai enlevé l'accent du e de Clié (Normal, c'est son nom, je lui ai donné !?) et incroyable, ça marche ! Comment Thief a t'il pensé à ça ? Chapeau et encore merci. Cela commençait à m'enerver.
Pierre.


----------



## DaTa (15 Novembre 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> salut, je viens d'acheter missing sync et je suis un poil perdu...
> j'ai installé MS. mais j'avais le palm desktop d'installé avant. comment faire pour le désinstaller proprement sans se planter et effacer des conduites qui servent actuellement ???
> d'avance, merci.



Missing sync s'occupe tout seul de désactiver les conduites HotSync qui ne sont plus nécessaires lors de l'installation.



			
				fwedo a dit:
			
		

> et sinon, est il normal que je ne puisse synchroniser qu'à partir de mon palm et pas à partie d'isync ??
> merci


Oui, c'est normal, c'est aussi le cas avec HotSync.


----------



## fwedo (16 Novembre 2004)

merci pour la rep,

en fait, j'ai tout désinstallé (palm  desktop et missyng synq), supprimé tout les fichier palm et uniquement réinstallé missing sync.

après quelques trucs bizarres (memo qui marchait pas alors que je l'avais séléctionné, calendrier tous ds le meme mode), ca marche...

le seul truc un peu strange, et genant qui reste, c'est que missing sync bloque (assez souvent je trouve, 1 fois 5). en fait, lors d'une syncro il utilise de plus en plus le proc et il utilise petit à petit de plus en plus de mémoire....l'ordi rame et il faut alors quitter myssing sync... et ca remarche normalement après....
bizarre.....

et déception pour ce soft à 39 dollars. c'est le seul qui me fout la zone sur mon mac alors qu'il y a pas mal de freeware qui marchent nickel...
finalement, ca n'apporte vraiment que le partage internet via BT (et wifi pour ceux qui l'on).
avant go, je l'avais avant ca marchait nickel ( ca marche aussi bien là)
et le montage de la carte pour itunes et iphoto n'est dispo que le dock usb branché....
je comprend pourquoi on ne peut pas l'essayer...


----------



## Caza (23 Novembre 2004)

Update de MissingSync qui passe à la version 4.0.2 :

www.markspace.com


----------



## cyniq (24 Novembre 2004)

Hello, depuis que je suis passé sous mac, j'ai pu constater que ce tout se synchronisait sauf les mémos. Missing sync est-il  la solution?


----------



## golf (25 Novembre 2004)

Caza a dit:
			
		

> Update de MissingSync qui passe à la version 4.0.2 :
> www.markspace.com





			
				Mark/Space a dit:
			
		

> Version 4.0.2 - November 2004
> -Fixed issue with mutliple users where swtiching via fast user switching could cause issues running Monitor app.
> -Addressed issues with iTunes plugin and Tungsten T5.
> -Backup conduit now sets files to type 'MSyc' so that they register as Missing Sync for Palm OS Documents.
> ...


Ce n'est pas une simple màj de routine 
C'est par ici


----------



## WebOliver (23 Août 2005)

Remontage de sujet...

J'hésite à offrir Missing Sync à mon T5, mais avant tout j'ai quelques interrogations...

Je synchronise actuellement avec Hotsync via iSync... mais un seul calendrier (Personnel) est pris en compte par le Palm. J'ai pourtant demandé de synchroniser tous les calendriers. La gestion est-elle plus souple avec Missing Sync?
Une fois que j'ai installé Missing Sync, comment cela se passe-t-il avec le dossier Palm de mon Mac, HotSync, etc. Je peux tout mettre à la poubelle?
Ah, ben c'est tout, pas de troisième question.


----------

